# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  على  أثار   هواري  بومدين

## majid79

بما اني لم اجد قسم خاص بالوثائقيات
التي هي اول اهتمامي على النت 
قررت وضع الموضوع هنا في قسم الجزائر 
لعله الانسب لذلك
 
على  أثار   هواري  بومدين
-  رئيس  دول  الجزائر  -

وثائقي من 3 ساعات متواصلة

  









هذه صورة وقوف جميع من كان حاضرا في هيئة الأمم المتحدة تقديرا للرئيس رحمه الله

.

 

.

 محمد إبراهيم بوخروبة (23 أغسطس 1932 - 27 ديسمبر 1978) والمعروف باسم هواري بومدين هو ثاني رئيس جزائري بعد الاستقلال. شغل منصب من 19 يونيو 1965 إلى 27 ديسمبر 1978. وهو من أبرز رجالات السياسة بالجزائر والعالم العربي في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين، أصبح أحد رموز حركة عدم الانحياز ولعب دورا هاما على الساحة الإفريقية والعربية. وكان أول رئيس من العالم الثالث تحدث في الأمم المتحدة عن نظام دولي جديد. يعاب عليه أنه وجه بلاده نحو المعسكر الاشتراكي الذي انهار بزوال الاتحاد السوفياتي.

التسمية والمولد والنشأة

ابن فلاح بسيط من عائلة كبيرة العدد ومتواضعة ماديا، ولد في 23 أب –أوت سنة 1932 وبالضبط في دوّار بني عدي (العرعرة) مقابل جبل هوارة بلدية مجاز عمار على بعد بضعة كيلوميترات غرب مدينة قالمة. وسجّل في سجلات الميلاد ببلدية عين أحساينية (كلوزال سابقا). دخل الكتّاب (المدرسة القرآنية) في القرية التي ولد فيها وكان عمره آنذاك 4 سنوات، وعندما بلغ سن السادسة دخل مدرسة ألمابير سنة 1938 في مدينة قالمة (وتحمل المدرسة اليوم اسم مدرسة محمد عبده)، درس في المدرسة الفرنسية وفي نفس الوقت لازم الكتّاب. ختم القرآن الكريم وأصبح يدرّس أبناء قريته القرآن الكريم واللغة العربية. توجه إلى المدرسة الكتانية في مدينة قسنطينة حيث درس على يد الشيخ الطيب بن لحنش.

رحلته إلى الأزهر

التحق بمدارس خنشلة معقل جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين. رفض هواري بومدين خـدمة العلم الفرنسي، حيث كانت السلطات الفرنسية تعتبر الجزائريين فرنسيين ولذلك كانت تفرض عليهم الالتحاق بالثكنات الفرنسية لدى بلوغهم السن الثامنة عشرة. فرّ إلى تونس سنة 1949 والتحق في تلك الحقبة بجامع الزيتونة الذي كان يقصده العديد من الطلبة الجزائريين، ومن تونس انتقل إلى القاهرة سنة 1950 حيث التحق بجامع الأزهر الشريف حيث درس هناك وتفوق في دراسته.

اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية

مع اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية في 01 تشرين الثاني –نوفمبر 1954 انضم إلى جيش التحرير الوطني في المنطقة الغربية وتطورت حياته العسكرية كالتالي:

    * 1956 : أشرف على تدريب وتشكيل خلايا عسكرية، وقد تلقى في مصر التدريب حيت اختير هو وعددا من رفاقه لمهمة حمل الأسلحة.
* 1957 : أصبح منذ هذه السنة مشهورا باسمه العسكري "هواري بومدين" تاركا اسمه الأصلي بوخروبة محمد إبراهيم كما تولى مسؤولية الولاية الخامسة.
    * 1958 : أصبح قائد الأركان الغربية.
    * 1960 : أشرف على تنظيم جبهة التحرير الوطني عسكريا ليصبح قائد الأركان.
    * 1962 : وزيرا للدفاع في حكومة الاستقلال.
    * 1963 : نائب  رئيس  المجلس الثوري.

وكان مسؤولا عسكريّا هذا الرصيد العلمي الذي كان له جعله يحتل موقعا متقدما في جيش التحرير الوطني وتدرجّ في رتب الجيش إلى أن أصبح قائدا للمنطقة الغرب الجزائري، وتولى قيادة وهران من سنة 1957 وإلى سنة 1960 ثمّ تولى رئاسة الأركان من 1960 والى تاريخ الاستقلال في 05 تموز –يوليو 1962، وعيّن بعد الاستقلال وزيرا للدفاع ثم نائبا لرئيس مجلس الوزراء سنة 1963 دون أن يتخلى عن منصبه كوزير للدفاع.

وفي 19 حزيران –جوان 1965 قام  هواري   بومدين  بانقلاب عسكري أطاح بالرئيس أحمد بن بلة.

حكمه

تولى بومدين الحكم في الجزائر بعد انقلاب عسكري من 19 يونيو/جوان 1965 إلى غاية ديسمبر 1978. وأقام أيضا قواعد صناعية كبرى ما زالت تعمل إلى حد الساعة. وكان في أول الأمر رئيسا لمجلس التصحيح الثوري تم انتخابه رئيسا للجمهورية الجزائرية عام 1975.

سياسته الداخلية

بعد أن تمكن هواري بومدين من ترتيب البيت الداخلي، شرع في تقوية الدولة على المستوى الداخلي وكانت أمامه ثلاث تحديات وهي الزراعة والصناعة والثقافة، فعلى مستوى الزراعة قام بومدين بتوزيع آلاف الهكتارات على الفلاحين الذين كان قد وفر لهم المساكن من خلال مشروع ألف قرية سكنية للفلاحين وأجهز على معظم البيوت القصديرية والأكواخ التي كان يقطنها الفلاحون، وأمدّ الفلاحين بكل الوسائل والإمكانات التي كانوا يحتاجون إليها.

الثورة الزراعية

وقد ازدهر القطاع الزراعي في عهد هواري بومدين واسترجع حيويته التي كانت عليها أيام الاستعمار الفرنسي عندما كانت الجزائر المحتلة تصدّر ثمانين بالمائة من الحبوب إلى كل أوروبا. وكانت ثورة بومدين الزراعية خاضعة لإستراتيجية دقيقة بدأت بالحفاظ على الأراضي الزراعية المتوفرة وذلك بوقف التصحر وإقامة حواجز كثيفة من الأشجار الخضراء السد الأخضر بين المناطق الصحراوية والمناطق الصالحة للزراعة وقد أوكلت هذه المهمة إلى الشباب الجزائريين الذين كانوا يقومون بالخدمة الوطنية.

الثورة الصناعية

وعلى صعيد الصناعات الثقيلة قام هواري بومدين بإنشاء مئات المصانع الثقيلة والتي كان خبراء من دول المحور الاشتراكي والرأسمالي يساهمون في بنائها، ومن القطاعات التي حظيت باهتمامه قطاع الطاقة، ومعروف أن فرنسا كانت تحتكر إنتاج النفط الجزائري وتسويقه إلى أن قام هواري بومدين بتأميمه الأمر الذي انتهى بتوتير العلاقات الفرنسية –الجزائرية، وقد أدى تأميم المحروقات إلى توفير سيولة نادرة للجزائر ساهمت في دعم بقية القطاعات الصناعية والزراعية. وفي سنة 1972 كان هواري بومدين يقول أن الجزائر ستخرج بشكل كامل من دائرة التخلف وستصبح يابان الوطن العربي.

الإصلاح السياسي

وبالتوازي مع سياسة التنمية قام هواري بومدين بوضع ركائز الدولة الجزائرية وذلك من خلال وضع دستور وميثاق للدولة وساهمت القواعد الجماهيرية في إثراء الدستور والميثاق رغم ما يمكن أن يقال عنهما إلا أنهما ساهما في ترتيب البيت لجزائري ووضع ركائز لقيام الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة.

السياسة الخارجية

إجمالا كانت علاقة الجزائر بكل الدول وخصوصا دول المحور الاشتراكي حسنة للغاية عدا العلاقة بفرنسا وكون تأميم البترول يعد من جهة مثالا لباقي الدول المنتجة يتحدى به العالم الرأسمالي جعل من الجزائر ركن للصمود والمواجهة من الدول الصغيرة كما كانت الثورة الجزائرية درسا للشعوب المستضعفة ومن جهة أخرى وخاصة بعد مؤتمر الأفروأسيوي في يوم 3 أيلول – سبتمبر 1973 يستقبل في الجزائر العالم الثالث كزعيم وقائد واثق من نفسه وبمطالبته بنظام دولي جديد أصبح يشكل تهديدا واضحا للدول المتقدمة.

بومدين والصحراء الغربية

سخر بومدين الدبلوماسية الجزائرية لدعم موقف الشعب الصحراوي إيمانا منه بحق الشعوب في تقرير مصائرها. ونتج عن ذلك أن اعترفت 98 دولة بالجمهورية العربية الصحراوية التي أعلنتها جبهة البوليساريو، كما أدى إلى انسحاب المغرب من منظمة الوحدة الإفريقية.

وفاته

أصيب هواري بومدين صاحب شعار "بناء دولة لا تزول بزوال الرجال" بمرض استعصى علاجه وقلّ شبيهه. في بداية الأمر ظن الأطباء أنّه مصاب بسرطان المثانة، غير أن التحاليل الطبية فندّت هذا الإدعّاء وذهب طبيب سويدي إلى القول أن هواري بومدين أصيب بمرض "والدن ستروم" وكان هذا الطبيب هو نفسه مكتشف المرض وجاء إلى الجزائر خصيصا لمعالجة بومدين، وتأكدّ أنّ بومدين ليس مصابا بهذا الداء.

مات  هواري   بومدين  في صباح الأربعاء 27 ديسمبر 1978 على الساعة الثالثة وثلاثين دقيقة فجراً.


 





 


 TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part1

http://www.multiupload.com/GPKNUTW37N

TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part2

http://www.multiupload.com/P3UJIBZQWP

TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part3

http://www.multiupload.com/RK2E5NI25I

TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part4

http://www.multiupload.com/8QLEUFHHS3

TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part5

http://www.multiupload.com/Z24TIISIIH

TV-Rip.DOC. Ala.Athari.Boumidiane.DivX.part6

http://www.multiupload.com/DRX942AUAB

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكور majid
عالتقديم الجيد للموضوع

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووور اخي 
 :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## دليلة

رجل عظيم الله يرحمه

شكرا لك اخي مجيد على الطرح الاكثر من رائع

----------


## anoucha

merci majid :Icon27:

----------


## didou16

مشكور على هذ الجهد  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## saci28

نشكر منتدانا العالي على هذه المساهمة

----------


## damus

رحم الله هواري بومدين .شكرا جزيلا

----------


## نبيل زبن

رحم الله هواري بومدين كان رجلا كبيرا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور والله  :Bl (7):

----------

